# The Reapers Are the Angels by Alden Bell



## Werthead (Nov 20, 2010)

*The  Reapers Are the Angels*



> Twenty-five years after civilisation collapsed due to the  appearance of the 'meatskins', a young woman named Temple has found  solace living on an island off the south coast of Florida. When she  finds a meatskin on the beach, she realises that her sanctuary is no  longer secure and she strikes back north to the mainland. As she  journeys through the former southern states of America, she finds  herself a charge and a mission, but she also makes a remorseless enemy  of someone who could have been an ally.
> 
> Alden Bell's second novel (but his first genre piece) is an intriguing  book. It's a post-apocalyptic novel with zombies, but zombies who are  almost incidental to the plot. The undead are presented as more of a  nuisance than a major menace, only really dangerous in large numbers in  contained areas, otherwise they can be outrun or out-maneuvered easily.  Humanity has adapted to their presence and life continues, albeit at a  different, more isolated pace.
> 
> ...


----------

